# my nissan driver door wont open please help



## nissan_90 (Jan 24, 2007)

when i need to use my car i need to use the passangers door to get in , the driver wont ope with the key nor from the electric buttons i have tried everything and it wont openplese help


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Don't lock the car.


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

it's possible that if the car is just locked that an actuator for the electric door locks is jammed/siezed. if that's the case, you should be able to remove the door panel although it would be extremely tough or you could use all your might and force the lock open short of breaking it. if it's not locked, then your latch is just out of adjustment and you can fix that by taking the door panel off.


----------

